# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορα τηλεορασης led

## aporiess

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Μια ερωτηση. Παλιοτερα καποια τηλεοραση που ειχα σε μια βαση αν δεν της εδινα κληση προς τα κατω η εικονα δεν φαινοταν αλλα μαυριζε η αν παρακολουθουσα την οθονη υπο γωνια παλι το ιδιο. Ποιο ειναι αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο της τηλορασης π[ου πρεπει να προσεξω ωστε να αποφυγω κατι τετοιο?

----------


## moutoulos

"Γωνία Θέασης"

Όσο μεγαλύτερη (σε μοίρες), θεωρητικά είναι καλύτερη.
Απο εκεί και πέρα εξαρτάται Panel, ποιότητα TV κτλ ...

Αν και να σου πω οι καινούργιες το φαινόμενο αυτό 
το έχουν βελτιώσει πολύ ...

----------


## aporiess

σκεφτομαι σε κατι τετοιο που ειναι οικονομικη
http://www.e-shop.gr/tv-arielli-led3...y-p-PER.170580

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όσο μεγαλύτερη οθόνη τόσο μεγαλύτερη και η οπτική γωνία όπως λέει και ο Γρηγόρης
http://www.skroutz.gr/guides/13.Osa-...ileorasis.html

----------


## Spark

δεν ειναι φθηνή ουτε ειναι διαθέσιμη τωρα στην ελλάδα ομως ειναι η τβ που επέλεξα να αγοράσω το 2016, ολες οι αλλες ειναι απλες οδοντόκρεμες

----------


## angel_grig

Θα πρεπει να εχει IPS panel για να εχεις καλη εικονα σε θεαση απο γωνια

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι σωστό, αλλά οι περισσότερες τώρα έχουν IPS. 
Το θεώρησα λοιπόν δεδομένο οτι θα έχει ...

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/12/televisio...CF%83%CE%B7+TV

----------


## costas11145

> σκεφτομαι σε κατι τετοιο που ειναι οικονομικη
> http://www.e-shop.gr/tv-arielli-led3...y-p-PER.170580



Γεια σου φιλε μ. Καλη η tv που ποσταρες και σιγουρα ειναι οικονομικη αλλα γενικα εγω τις φοβαμαι τις noname. Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δν ειναι ευκολο να δωσεις  αρκετα λεφτα αυτες τις μερες αλλα αφου το κανεις που το κανεις 
δωσε κατι λιγο παραπανω με τα ιδια σχεδον και καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα και να ναι και πιο brand name. Στην τελικη μπορεις να την βαλεις και σε δοσεις. Μπορω να ψαξω κι εγω και να σου προτεινω 1-2

----------


## Mentos

> Γεια σου φιλε μ. Καλη η tv που ποσταρες και σιγουρα ειναι οικονομικη αλλα γενικα εγω τις φοβαμαι τις noname. Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δν ειναι ευκολο να δωσεις  αρκετα λεφτα αυτες τις μερες αλλα αφου το κανεις που το κανεις 
> δωσε κατι λιγο παραπανω με τα ιδια σχεδον και καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα και να ναι και πιο brand name. Στην τελικη μπορεις να την βαλεις και σε δοσεις. Μπορω να ψαξω κι εγω και να σου προτεινω 1-2



Καλησπερα. Εγω θα σου προτεινα μια Samsung την οποια κι εχω παρει κι η αποδοση της για τα λεφτα της ειναι τεεεελεια!!
Παει λιγο παραπανω στην τιμη απο αυτην που εδειξες αλλα πιστεψε με δν θα το μετανιωσεις.Ριξε μια ματια κι ο ιδιος κι αν θες πανε απο ενα καταστημα να την τσεκαρεις κ μονος σου  :Wink: 

http://www.electroniki.gr/electronic...ung-ue-32j4100

----------


## Mentos

> Καλησπερα. Εγω θα σου προτεινα μια Samsung την οποια κι εχω παρει κι η αποδοση της για τα λεφτα της ειναι τεεεελεια!!
> Παει λιγο παραπανω στην τιμη απο αυτην που εδειξες αλλα πιστεψε με δν θα το μετανιωσεις.Ριξε μια ματια κι ο ιδιος κι αν θες πανε απο ενα καταστημα να την τσεκαρεις κ μονος σου 
> 
> http://www.electroniki.gr/electronic...ung-ue-32j4100



Άλλη μια επιλογη και πιο φθηνη από αυτή που σου προτεινα είναι η εξης: http://www.electroniki.gr/electronic...-t32tx287dlbpxμπορεις να την παρεις κ με δοσεις αν δν μπορεις μετρητοις

----------


## stdio

καλησπερα, προσοχη με το eshop, αν εχει πιξελ καμενα την πατησες........ αγορασα παλαιοτερα μια τηλεοραση απο αυτους τους παπατζηδες, μολις την εβγαλα απο το κουτι και την εβαλα σε λειτουργια ειδα οτι ειχε πιξελ καμμενα, τους την παω πισω και μου απαντησαν οτι ΄΄δεν εχει μεταπωλητικη αξια΄΄ και αρνηθηκαν να την αλλαξουν. για καλη τους τυχη η τηλεοραση επεσε και εσπασε....

----------


## costas11145

Καλησπερα! Τελικα για να ειμαι σιγουρος για την επιλογη μου πηγα απο ενα καταστημα να δω εικονα φωτεινοτητα κτλ απο κοντα και κατεληξα σε αυτην 


http://www.electroniki.gr/electronic...onic-tx-32c300


Λιγο πιο πανω απο το 200αρι που υπολογιζα αλλα μ αρεσε παααρα πολυ!!!

----------


## manolispentarakis

βασικα εγω θα σου προτεινα LG  πραγματατικα εχει κανει τεραστια βηματα στην τεχνολογια της και εικονα

----------


## street

ενοειτε panasonic ... αν και περασε μηνας απο τοτε που ποσταρες   ,  ακομα και αυτην που λες  , ασε που νομιζω σημερα βγηκε η προσφορα ?? *σμαρτ* 
http://www.multirama.gr/prod/eikona-...prod6110067pp/
νομιζω αξιζει για τα 269 32αρα ,


επισεις  προτιματε ανοιχτες τηλεορασεις που παιζουν ηδη στο ραφι και οχι στο  κουτι βαλιτσα ( την πηρες και εφυγες ) για ευνοητους λογους  :Wink:

----------


## liat

> ... επισεις  προτιματε ανοιχτες τηλεορασεις που παιζουν ηδη στο ραφι και οχι στο  κουτι βαλιτσα ( την πηρες και εφυγες ) για ευνοητους λογους



Πόσες ώρες θα έχει παίξει μέχρι να πουληθεί και πόσοι θα την έχουν ακουμπήσει;  :Smile:

----------


## street

> Πόσες ώρες θα έχει παίξει μέχρι να πουληθεί και πόσοι θα την έχουν ακουμπήσει;



ας  παιζει και 2 μηνες 3 ? και τι εγινε ? και επειδη την ακουμπησαν παλι τι  εγινε  ? θα λιωσει ? την εχεις μπροστα σου ανοιχτη και την τσεκαρεις ,  ασε που μπορει να τσιμπησεις και καμια εκπτωσουλα γιατι ειναι στο ραφι  κανα 10-20 ευροπουλα και δεν θα σε χαλασει , 
ενω στο κουτι να την  παρεις σπιτι να την ανοιξεις και να δεις ενα ωραιο καμενο πιξελ την  πατησες .... θα σε χαλασει παααααρα πολ !! ενω η ανοιχτη ακομα και αν την ακουμπαγαν με το τετοιο  τους δεν θα σε χαλασει  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

> ας  παιζει και 2 μηνες 3 ? και τι εγινε ? και επειδη την ακουμπησαν παλι τι  εγινε  ? θα λιωσει ? την εχεις μπροστα σου ανοιχτη και την τσεκαρεις ,  ασε που μπορει να τσιμπησεις και καμια εκπτωσουλα γιατι ειναι στο ραφι  κανα 10-20 ευροπουλα και δεν θα σε χαλασει , 
> ενω στο κουτι να την  παρεις σπιτι να την ανοιξεις και να δεις ενα ωραιο καμενο πιξελ την  πατησες .... θα σε χαλασει παααααρα πολ !! ενω η ανοιχτη ακομα και αν την ακουμπαγαν με το τετοιο  τους δεν θα σε χαλασει



Και γιατί να μην πάρεις αυτή του κουτιού να την ανοίξεις στο μαγαζί να τη δοκιμάσεις εκεί;

----------


## liat

> ας  παιζει και 2 μηνες 3 ? και τι εγινε ? και επειδη την ακουμπησαν παλι τι  εγινε  ? θα λιωσει ?...



Προσωπικά, πες το λόξα αν θες, δεν θέλω να παίρνω πράγματα από την έκθεση (ράφι).
Δε μου αρέσει να είναι εκτεθειμένο το προϊόν στον ήλιο (πολλές τηλεοράσεις είναι στη τζαμαρία), ούτε να ρουφάει τη σκόνη του καταστήματος.
Προτιμώ να ρουφάει του σπιτιού μου. Δικιά μου θα είναι και την κάνω ότι θέλω.

----------


## moutoulos

> ας  παιζει και 2 μηνες 3 ? και τι εγινε ? και επειδη την ακουμπησαν παλι τι  εγινε  ? θα λιωσει ? την εχεις μπροστα σου ανοιχτη και την τσεκαρεις ,




Οπότε Δημήτρη αν θες παίρνεις την δικιά μου που την είχα αγοράσει 700€ και είναι *3 μηνών*.
Σου την δίνω 680€ προσφορά ... *ειδικά για σένα*. Τι λες ?. Θα την αγοράσεις ?.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Καταλαβαίνεις οτι αυτό που λες δεν στέκει λογικά. Αν είναι να πάρεις την εκθεσιακή, θα την
πάρεις σαν μεταχειρισμένη στα περίπου <450-500€ (αν έχει πχ 650-700€). Ή τέλος πάντων
μια έκπτωση 30% ... λεω εγώ τώρα.

Άσε που θα έχει ήδη γράψει και 500-800 "δύσκολες" ώρες. Γιατί να τις "επιβαρυνθώ" εγώ ?.

----------


## street

παιδια δεν μιλαω για τοσο ακριβες τηλεορασεις αλλα για το πολυ εως 400  και πολλα λεω και για τον νηματοθετη...  σ μερες μας τα 300-400 ειναι  πολλα ! πια 700 ? αλλα ακομα και 700 ... να παιζει δεν πρεπει ? ακομα  και να στην βγαλουν απ το κουτι και να δεις οτι παιζει μετα απο κανα  δεκαημερο αν εμφανισει καμενο πιξελ τ κανεις ?  
*και εγω θελω να παιρνω προιοντα του κουτιου* και ποιος δεν θελει ? και *θα ηθελα* να ειναι και οι τηλεορασεις ....  




> Οπότε Δημήτρη αν θες παίρνεις την δικιά μου που την είχα αγοράσει 700€ και είναι *3 μηνών*.
> Σου την δίνω 680€ προσφορά ... *ειδικά για σένα*. Τι λες ?. Θα την αγοράσεις ?.



*ανετα* *θα την επαιρνα*  εφοσον την ελεγνχα απο κοντα , την λειτουργουσες και φυσικα  με το παραστατικο που την πηρες αλλα σε εσενα παει *μεταχειρισμενη* αρα πες 490 κλπ κλπ παζαρι κλπ κλπ  .... 450 και παρε 400 στο χερι ειμαστε καλα ?  :Lol: 




> Αν είναι να πάρεις την εκθεσιακή, θα την
> πάρεις σαν μεταχειρισμένη στα περίπου <450-500€ (αν έχει πχ 650-700€). Ή τέλος πάντων
> μια έκπτωση 30% ... λεω εγώ τώρα.



που το ειδες αυτο ?  το οτι η εκθεσιακη πα να πει οτι ειναι και μεταχηρισμενη ? δηλ την πηραν  στο σπιτι τους την δοκιμασαν δεν τους εκανε την εφεραν πισω και  τουμπαλην ? κα την βαλαν ξανα στο ραφι ? τοτε ναι το 30% ειναι λιγο ! τι  λετε ρε παιδια ! ημαρτον
το να την παρεις δηλαδη στο κουτι και μετα  απο 10-20 μερες να σου εμφανισει ενα πιξελ και το οτι δεν θα μπορεις να  την γυρισεις ειναι  καλυτερο ? 

αντε οι υπολοιπες βλαβες ναμαστε  ηλεκτρονικοι γουοου  που και παλι  ... *αλλα στο πανελ ?* το τρως χαλαρα  , και δεν μπορεις να κανεις και τιποτα ... *για τηλεοραση μιλαμε και οχι για mp3player στο κουτι!*  θα πρεπει να βγαλει τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια απροβληματιστα ! επισεις τα  βγαζει και με καμενα πιξελ στην μαπα! οποιος δεν εχει προβλημα με αυτο  παει και την παιρνει στην βαλιτσα και ρισκαρει ....
ταπεινη μου γνωμη παιδια  ... δεν ξερω ... λεω  :Smile:

----------

